# Help Identify This Lost Bird Please!



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

I need some help to put a name to this breed of Bird if anyone can help please.

It was handed in to our local vets in the UK and has no means of identification on it. I want to advertise it to see if I can locate it's home as I am unable to keep it and it can't be turned free.

I might be able to narrow down the search area if I know what breed it is.

Thanks so much.

Janet


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

west of england tumbler, looks like he kind of has a creast though.

http://personal.riverusers.com/~isulich2/Images/Wests2.jpg


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2009)

looks to be a russian tumbler to me 
http://www.2racepigeons.com/Russian_Tumblers.html
http://www.whiteracers.20m.com/photo3_2.html
http://www.foxcreeklofts.com/images/pigeons_041.jpg


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well that exlpains the creast then.....


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

This is turning out to be very interesting, thanks for that info.

Looking at the pictures it does look very much like a Russian Tumbler.

I've spent virtually the whole day with my Sherlock Holmes hat on. Started working on the internet and then by making phone calls to organisation heads and then being referred from one person to another, I've actually had an offer of a new home for it at least. He doesn't have any lists of show owners around here so finding it's real home is going to be very difficult.

This man also show pigeons and has a variety of flyers so it will be in the right environment, and also when he starts to go to shows later in the year he might be able to track it's owner down, but if not it will have a good home.

I'm giving it another couple of days and will go and knock a few doors around where it was found tomorrow, just in case someone knows it locally. Without a band on I can do no more really.

Granted this man hasn't actually seen the bird but he thinks it sounds like either a Russian Tumbler, a Trumpeter or a Hungarian House Pigeon.

It's a lovely bird and we're getting on famously.( If I nod my head at it she starts off cooing, not sure what I've been saying.)  but I'll be pleased if I can get it a good home.

thanks for your input.

Janet


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Just been looking at pictures of Trumpeters. Not so sure about those as they seem to have a crest over the beak.

However, looking at the Hungarian House Pigeon, that also looks very much like this one, so not sure. I would say it's between those two.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

amyable said:


> ...If I nod my head at it she starts off cooing, not sure what I've been saying....
> Janet


LOL!!!

Great piece of detective work! Glad you have been able to connnect with at least one potential home.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> I've actually had an offer of a new home for it at least.


I was on the point of offering him a home, then I realised that there will be people that can and will offer him a a much better home that I can! 

Cynthia


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Feefo said:


> I was on the point of offering him a home, then I realised that there will be people that can and will offer him a a much better home that I can!
> 
> Cynthia


Thanks Cynthia for that thought, very kind of you.
I just knew it wouldn't be right if I kept it here and so was desperate to find it a good home.
This man has such a variety of birds, White Doves, Tipplers, Rollers etc. He says he doesn't fly his show birds and Tumblers out, they have a flight, as he is aware that if he did, he might get targeted for a break in.
So it will be safe with him.
I assume it must have a value, and feel guilty as it isn't my bird to give away, but at least it will have an experienced owner so I'll probably take him up on the offer.
Another man who just has racing pigeons also offered her a home, but I think this other man sounds ideal.

Janet


----------



## PigeonGirl 4eva (Jul 11, 2009)

Keep it. Its gorgeous


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great job you are doing, Janet .. not only as Sherlock Holmes but also as a homefinder! Just FYI .. Hungarian Giants are huge pigeons. Unless yours is very, very large, it's not a Hungarian Giant House Pigeon. I also don't think it is an English Trumpeter. I, personally, still have no clue what it is but Russian Tumbler seems a good guess.

Terry


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Terry,

I just remembered, this man did tell me the Hungarian House Pigeon used to be reared to eat, so that should have given me a clue as to the size!! 

I've been out knocking doors all morning around the area and no luck. It's amazing the people I've met though who send me onto another house that may have pigeons.
A really scarey one looked like a haunted house and I could see a couple of white pigeons at the windows. Apparently they are just wild ones that come and go from there a neighbour said, but I chickened out of knocking that door, struck me Herman Munster might live there!! 

Janet


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

PigeonGirl 4eva said:


> Keep it. Its gorgeous


I'd love to but I couldn't do it justice, it wasn't meant to live in my shed.


----------

